# Elstree Aerodrome meet 2008*now with TTS* pics after page 7



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

After popular demand the Elstree meet is back this year Fri 20th June at 7:00pm. We had lots of fun last year and that's what happened.


__
https://flic.kr/p/806458973


__
https://flic.kr/p/807330858


__
https://flic.kr/p/807300416

So this year we have the same scenario, *plus a TTS from Audi Whetstone for all of us to see and touch....*. 

Hog Lane 
Elstree 
Borehamwood 
Herts 
WD6 3AR

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... newmap.srf

Our cars will be parked on the Aerodrome car park overolooking the parked planes and 10 meters from the Turkish Restaurant/cafe that serves the Aerodrome. The restaurant will open specifically for us and it has already been pre-booked. The car park is perfect for photos and since it has enough space to accomodate 15 cars in a row so we can take nice pics with parked planes, countryside and sunset in the background as you can see in the pics. Car park has a total capacity of about 30-40 cars. 
Food will be meze style, which means we will have lots of mediteranean food on a large table and each one will grab whatever he/she wants. We will have a 10% discount on the total bill. People found the bill very cheap last year and the food very nice. Hopefully the weather will be nice and we will be able to eat outside this year as well.

Location wise i think it s small compromise from the Bucks and North London people as it is in the middle and very close to the A41, M1 and M25. Essex people might find it easy to come as well. The roads around the aerodrome are usually empty and perfect for test drives if you need to. No, the runway will not be at our disposal.....

Arriving instructions PLEASE READ (as one of you got it wrong last year and thought that the new mod was wings)

As the entrance to the the aerodrome is not so simple please read my guide. Most of you will come through the A41. The turn to the road leading to the aerodrome is not so clearly signposted. It writes Elstree Aerodrome and Bioproducts Lab or something like that. Follow this narrow road pass the Aldenham park and then brake as the road continues to the right on a swipping right corner BUT YOU HAVE TO GO LEFT in the middle of the corner. There is a sign but its small. Follow this even narrower road and honk on the tight left hairpin thats coming up since its completely blind and there are cars coming on both directions. Road gets even narrower and you will see a gate on the right hand side. DO NOT ENTER there cause thats the entrance to the runwway and you will find your self face to face with the planes. Continue straight and you will see that road ends on a small gate. ENTER there slowly and pass the helicopter hanger to your right and then park on the right hand side and next to the wired fence. Hope that helps.

slineTT 
phodge 
NaughTTy 
markTT225 
ttvic 
ianttr 
kevtoTT
gloveywoo
SimonQS
GEM
R6B TT
CamV6
Adam TTR
amzchhabra
thebears


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not the best date to pick as this the same day as GTI intres


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Where is that held Yellow?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll try and remember the spare keys this time!!

:wink: :roll:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ahhh yes.. Thank you for reminding me Penny.

The scenery is so nice that your TT might decide to spend the night with the planes rather than in your garage.....


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

slineTT said:


> Where is that held Yellow?


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=108184


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I see the GTI intres is on the Sunday so feel free to come join us on Friday to show us what you will display on Sunday....


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be attending 

I know its still a long way off but highly doubt I will have any other plans :lol:

James.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I think I can make this, put down as a maybe


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

i should be coming along again , it was a great meet last time  .


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you TTiers. You are on the list.....


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will try and find the carpark this year without using the runway, but the old girl still flies :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

ttvic said:


> I will try and find the carpark this year without using the runway, but the old girl still flies :lol:


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

phodge said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > I will try and find the carpark this year without using the runway, but the old girl still flies :lol:
> ...


I'll only come if you replicate last years entrance!

:lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > ttvic said:
> ...


I'm sure that wasn't meant in the way that I just read it!!  

:lol: :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Vic I will request the special runway entrance for you to be opened and the red carpet in place....


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Better have a few Red Bulls first


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok people if you want to see Vic taking off from the runway in a Red Bull TT, sign up.......


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

TTiers now that the Ace Cafe meet is over I am sure we can find time for another one at Elstree. I can't promise that we will have good weather but we have to keep on trying meeting up until we find good weather.....


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Put me down for this meet please. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Disappointed I couldn't make the last mini meet.  
Closer than the Ace for me and an area I know well.  
John..


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Elias, add me to the list please - good to see you and Donna yesterday


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

TTiers you are on the list as requested. It was nice to see you again Rob, sorry to hear about your problems, I hope you sort them out before the Elstree meet and tell us all about it.....


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

OK people the food is booked, raise your hand if you want a big plate......


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

My biggest thank you to the AbsoluTTe editing team that have included the Elstree meet on the magazine's events page. (I didn't even ask)..... :roll:

I think we will make the Elstree meet an annual event from now on. See you all there.....


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Right time to book specific number of people. Please raise you hand if you are bringing partner with you.

Also *Rustyintegrale and Dotti * had expressed interest in attending.

Can you please let me know so that your food will be waiting for you?

Thank you

Elias


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Tea for two please!

:lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

yeah go on then, put me down as a possible, and I'll see if I can persuade my new fiancee Natasha to come!!!


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

One place for me please.  
John.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Dinner for 1


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ella and me please Elias 

Congrats on your engagement Cam


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Ella and me please Elias
> 
> Congrats on your engagement Cam


Cheers mate [smiley=cheers.gif] (and before anyone asks, i got engaged before Adam did, so there! :lol: )


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats on people getting together. Donna had this idea to put some romantic tables on one side of the aerodrome for the romantic couples.... :roll: The aerodrome can be very romantic, sunset and coutryside in the background, dinner outside, holiday food.....Ignore the sounds coming from the bluflames, milteks, DVs, turbos etc and you will be so romantic.....

Weather forecast look good so far..... Cross fingers and prey to the TT gods.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Put me down as a possible too.... missed last years


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We missed you too last year Adam.......

Will you be needing one of the romantic tables or just a regular????


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Only if Cam comes... other wise just a regular


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Can I come along???


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

No.... sorry. Full up


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Ah Mate! Serious


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

amzchhabra said:


> Ah Mate! Serious


 :lol:

Like_ I_ freakin' know!?!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I am hoping someone can confirm my attendance shortly... will be a TT week for me then


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Of course you can come, you are on the list, the more the merier.

As i have said the limit is around 40 cars, so long way to go until that number....


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok TTiers. The weather looks promising on Friday, so there is a good chance we will be eating outside but bring a jacket. Altough we will be having mediteranean food that doesn't mean we will be in the Med. 8)

Food will be shish, kefte and chicken kebab plus potato balls plus all the little well known med dips. Taramosalata, tzatziki etc. Bring an empty stomach.......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Ok TTiers. The weather looks promising on Friday, so there is a good chance we will be eating outside but bring a jacket. Altough we will be having mediteranean food that doesn't mean we will be in the Med. 8)
> 
> Food will be shish, kefte and chicken kebab plus potato balls plus all the little well known med dips. Taramosalata, tzatziki etc. Bring an empty stomach.......


Hope there's plenty of veggie stuff like last year - Ella won't be too pleased with me if we're all stuffing our faces while she watches :roll: !


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes there will be haloumi and lots of dips for Ella plus the potato balls we had last year.... 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Yes there will be haloumi and lots of dips for Ella plus the potato balls we had last year.... 8)


Thanks Elias - shame she's allergic to haloumi :roll: :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Damn, that's really bad luck... ok i need to have a conference with the chef...... :? It's the fisrt time i hear someone being alergic to haloumi.... :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Damn, that's really bad luck... ok i need to have a conference with the chef...... :? It's the fisrt time i hear someone being alergic to haloumi.... :?


Me too!

I'm sure they had some stuffed vine leaves or similar last year. Ella doesn't eat a lot of food so the chef doesn't have to produce large amounts of veggie stuff if it's a pain for him.

Sorry to be a pain Elias :-|


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dolmades, yes thats a good idea..... let's see what he says....


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, your eyes dont decieve you, Audi Whetstone promised to bring a brand new TTS for us to see and touch on Fri evening, so DONT BE LATE.......  7:00PM SHARP


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Yes, your eyes dont decieve you, Audi Whetstone promised to bring a brand new TTS for us to see and touch on Fri evening, so DONT BE LATE.......  7:00PM SHARP


Nice one Elias - great bit of organising 8)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Paul, let's hope Audi will deliver........ :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Tonight!!!!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Are we all aiming for 7???

K


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> Are we all aiming for 7???
> 
> K


I am


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

*TONITE AT 7:00*

Just to inform you that the bill will be about Â£16 per person, plus drinks. Please bring cash.

We will have a tab so you can get drinks and pay at the end, if you drink too much then you will just have to stay at the aerodrome tonite and take the morning flight home...............


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Are we all aiming for 7???
> ...


Me too - depends if I get home on time.

I checked and made doubly sure I'd turned the lights off this morning!! 

:lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Lights off and 2 key fobs on you tonite my dear............


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, your eyes dont decieve you, Audi Whetstone promised to bring a brand new TTS for us to see and touch on Fri evening, so DONT BE LATE.......  7:00PM SHARP
> ...


Aah but this is Audi Whetstone we are talking about, so expect a MK1 QS or Standard MKII, arriving at 6.30pm ("We waited 15 mins but no-ne turned up so we left) and thus not seen at all! :lol:

However, if they dont feck it up, I've seen a whit S-line TTMKII outside their premesis recently and if its the same one, you're all gonna fall in love with it! 8)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am planning to fly in around 19.00hours but will have to check with air traffic control to book landing slot.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: Cam

Yeah I expect the white TTs as well to arrive tonite, otherwise there will be no food for the Audi man...... :roll:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Vic please check with the control tower at the aerordome, I am sure they will find a landing slot for you......


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Add me to the list. I may even take some photos. Be prepared to hide the oil burner though.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Now we are complete with you Dale, let the party begin..... 

Is Mrs coming along?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

slineTT said:


> Now we are complete with you Dale, let the party begin.....
> 
> Is Mrs coming along?


Affraid not, she swims for a club on Fridays.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

See you all there at 7:00


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thebears said:


> Add me to the list. I may even take some photos. Be prepared to hide the oil burner though.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Another fantastic meet last nite, thank you all for attending and a big thank you to Stephen and Audi Whetstone for bringing the TTS around......

I am still diggesting the food....... 

Feel free to post as many pics as possible.........


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Great night and a last chance to catch up with some old faces before my UK departure.

Thanks for orginising, those that didnt attend this missed some great food. My belly is still full.

Thanks again and i'll post some pics later.

Dale 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Yep, it was a great night, reall enjoyable.

Well organised by Elias, and thank you so much for your efforts goumbare (spelling no doubt well off, but you get the meaning i'm sure!)

Lovely setting, peaceful and serence with the odd helicopter turning up bringing the toffs back from Ladied Day at Ascot, all those lovely TT's and of course Penny with her inexhaustable 'knob' gags!

It was a pleasure to share dinner with everyone (a meze style dinner is so sociable and perfect for a TT owners meet) and spend time with you all. Shame Dotti couldnt make it....otherwise, a perfect night!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

What a fab night - lovely food and great company . Many thanks Elias for organising this again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Here are a couple of pics from the night...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

markTT225 said:


> What a fab night - lovely food and great company . Many thanks Elias for organising this again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from the night...


Thanks for getting my best side in the photo! :lol: :wink:

Great night - thanks for organising this again Elias.

Don't ask me how long it took me to get home (thought I was heading souf', ended up going North, decided couldn't be asked to turn round, ended upon the M25 which was a single lane clockwise all the way round to Junction 4.................. 

K


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words.....Next Elstree meet will be next year, unless you lot want it more often........ 

I had a very interesting sat afternoon since I test drove the white TTS we saw yesterday and I have to admit it is better than I thought, and Donna said the same thing...... 

Ah yes and I saw Cam sucking a pen in his TT at the main road in Whetstone......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Ah yes and I saw Cam sucking a pen in his TT at the main road in Whetstone......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


For legal reasons, I can confirm yes indeed, it was a Marlborough pen! :roll: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

markTT225 said:


>


Great shot Mark [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Big thanks to Elias for organising an excellent evening.[smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Agree with Cam that the sit down meal was a great way of socialising.

Thanks to Kevin (KevtoTTy) for letting me be a passenger, for the first time, in my own car. Know I know it can brake well and take corners. 
He also took me out in his *V6* and treated me to his braking and cornering skills  Loved it.
Realised it's not only my reversing I need to practice. 

As usual I was the last one to leave and didn't forget to turn the lights out. :wink: 
John.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Echo everyone elses comments - a great evening in great company and great organising Elias.

Very nice of Steve to bring along the TTS - shame more Audi dealers can't be more accommodating :?

Looking forward to next year's already 

I took a few pics on my phone but haven't had a chance to download them yet. I'll post if I find any good ones.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi peeps, sorry I didn't make it. My car was expected to go into the bodyshop for some rear body repair where my sister reversed in to it, long story, so I was on standby.

Glad you all had a perfect night with perfect company and perfect food. What more could you all want? You did them proud Elias. Well done and look forward to seeing you all at Rockingham


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

GEM said:


> Big thanks to Elias for organising an excellent evening.[smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Agree with Cam that the sit down meal was a great way of socialising.
> 
> Thanks to Kevin (KevtoTTy) for letting me be a passenger, for the first time, in my own car. Know I know it can brake well and take corners.
> ...


Thanks back to you John - made me realise hoe quick the 3.2 is in 'standard' form :wink:, hope I didn't abuse your hospitallity too much.

Glad you enjoyed the roundabout - shame it wasn't raining for some drifting action 

Did you get stuck on the M25???

Kev


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> > Big thanks to Elias for organising an excellent evening.[smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)




----------

